# FR: qui / que / qu' - élision



## PianoSecrets

Should 'qui ont ... ' be  'qu'ont ....' ?


----------



## marget

No, the "i" of qui does not conract. "Qu'ont" would be a contraction of que + ont.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I agree.
In very casual speech, you may hear "qu'ont" instead of "qui ont", though. This sounds casual and somewhat childish.
You may even see it written in a quote of what someone said. (Although it is quite possible to correct "qu'ont" back to "qui ont" in quotes)
But in normal speech and in texts, it should stay "qui ont".


----------



## Faktum

Bonjour. 

Est-ce que cette est correct?

_Que + il = Qu'il et Qui + il = Qu'il._


----------



## Sarah_C

I think
Que + il -> Qu'il
but 
Qui + il -> Qui il
However, it is fairly uncommon to find _qui il_ because qui usually comes after the subject...I'm not sure I can explain it very well, I'm afraid - do you already know about subject and object with _qui_ and _que_?


----------



## vincent7520

Actually I do not see how _*"qui il"*_ can occur as _*qui*_ and *il* are both subjects when used in a sentence :
_"qui il est ?"_is improper vs. "_*qui est-il ?…"*_
and _"Pierre qui il est grand" / "Lui qui il est grand" / " la dame qui elle est belle" / "celui qui il a volé …" _do not make any sense contrary to _*"Pierre qui est grand" / "Lui qui est fort" / "la dame qui est belle" / "celui qui a volé"
*_


----------



## CapnPrep

You can have a relative clause introduced by a preposition: 
la femme avec qui il s'est marié​ or an indirect question:
je me demande qui il va rencontrer là-bas​


----------



## vincent7520

All too true !!!…
my shortcoming. 
So much for answering too quickly   

However I would rather say _"la femme avec laquelle il s'est marié"_
But that is only a matter of taste, both are correct … and _"je me demande qui il va rencontrer là-bas"_ has no alternative I can think of


----------



## Finkie

This has to be pretty basic but when I saw the phrase:  interprété par Max Rostal qu'accompagne Ian Whyte à la tête  du BBC Scottish Orchestra, my brain told me this was wrong, that it should be qui accompagne even though I know we say j'ai au lieu de je ai, etc.

My French training was almost 50 years ago so am I wrong or?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## johndot

Greetings!

I think you’re still right—that _que _is elided, but not _qui_. There is just the possibility that in very informal writing ... but only a native can confirm that.


----------



## Kelly B

You are right, qui isn't elided when followed with a vowel.

The other possibility that comes to mind is when the usual subject/verb order is reversed after que. If the sentence is intended to mean "that Ian White accompanies," then que would be the intended conjunction. That seems a bit of a stretch in this particular sentence, but perhaps...? 

A better example of that would be "the things that Mr. Jones does are...": les choses que fait M. Jones sont...."


----------



## itka

> interprété par Max Rostal qu'accompagne Ian Whyte à la tête  du BBC Scottish Orchestra,



You're right, Kelly B, the  intended relative pronoun is "que" not "qui".
_Ian Whyte [...] accompagne Max Rostal.
Max Rostal [est l'homme] *que* Ian Whyte accompagne.
_
*Que* is usually elided, *qui* is not.


----------



## jsrwang

From the way the sentence is worded, Max Rostal is the soloist and Ian Whyte is the conductor accompanying the soloist. In that case _interprété par Max Rostal qu'accompagne Ian Whyte_ would be correct since it really means _Ian Whyte accompagne Max Rostal_, as Kelly B pointed out.


----------



## claudie24

"interprété par Max Rostal qu'accompagne Ian Whyte à la tête du BBC Scottish Orchestra"  ..this sentence is correct, it means that Ian Whyte is accompanying Max Rostal. If you were using "qui", you would say "interprété par Max Rostal qui est accompagné par Ian Whyte.


----------



## Nicomon

I agree that the sentence is correct but in my opinion, and just as itka explained, it would sound better if it was written as :

_interprété par Max Rostal qu'Ian White accompagne à la tête du BBC Scottish Orchestra_


----------

